# Lexington, Kentucky-The Battleforge - Warhammer 40k Tournament-1500 Points- May Event



## jpgr222

If you live in or around the Lexington area there is a Warhammer 40k tournament at The Battleforge on the first Saturday of every month. 
Mays Event - https://www.facebook.com/events/1471969603032098/


----------

